# Westbend Wis (Milwaukee) Sun Feb 28th 2016



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 9, 2016)

Always a great time.  This is in conjuction with a large vintage car parats swap meet too. 
30min north of milwaukee.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 9, 2016)

this one?

http://www.wcfairpark.com/event/greater-milwaukee-area-indoor-winter-swap-meet-2/


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes,  thanks but contact me for swap space info.  I am in charge of the bicycle swap meet.  It's really a great time.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 10, 2016)

This is a great show I find a lot of parts there for the projects I am working on and prices are reasonable. 
See you there.
Frank


----------



## 55tbird (Jan 17, 2016)

Count me in! This is always a great show!!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 26, 2016)

bump


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm in I think?


----------



## z-bikes (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll miss it again this year, too far to drive from Phoenix.


----------



## MBlue6 (Feb 26, 2016)

This Sunday, Are you going to be there?


----------



## moparrecyclers (Feb 27, 2016)

I will be thre looking for the following parts for the 36 henderson motorbike so if you have any of these and will be there or not, let me know.
stand
grips
stem
chainguard
tank.. ha!

Kent


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 28, 2016)

GOOD MEET,
GOOD WEATHER
GOOD FRIENDS.
A GOOD TIME FOR ALL!
THANKS TO JEFF OLSEN.


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 29, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> GOOD MEET,
> GOOD WEATHER
> GOOD FRIENDS.
> A GOOD TIME FOR ALL!
> THANKS TO JEFF OLSEN.



Thanks Jeff!!!! Another great show!!


----------



## moparrecyclers (Feb 29, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> GOOD MEET,
> GOOD WEATHER
> GOOD FRIENDS.
> A GOOD TIME FOR ALL!
> THANKS TO JEFF OLSEN.




Indeed! 

Met some new friends and had a relaxing Sunday.
A nice 35' Motorbike showed up. Thanks for brining it Jason

Kent


----------



## bricycle (Feb 29, 2016)

Any pics???? :eek:


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 1, 2016)

Another enjoyable meet !

We need pics for Brian though, anyone??


----------

